# Carlos Surinach



## Sid James

*Carlos Surinach *(1915-1997) was a Spanish modern composer. He initially studied composition in his hometown of Barcelona, but then went to Germany to further his studies with people like Richard Strauss. After the WWII he returned to Barcelona to work as a conductor, but left to live in the USA in 1951 (he became a US citizen in 1959). He worked as a professor at Carnegie Mellon University and continued to conduct. He also composed ballet scores for Martha Graham and Alvin Alley.

I have only heard two of Surinach's works, both composed in the 1970's, his _Piano Concerto_ and _String Quartet_. Both are quite serious works, and use (but generally don't quote) the melodies and rhythms of Spanish music, particularly flamenco. The _Piano Concerto_ was brilliantly recorded by the recently departed Alicia de Larrocha, who was known for her poetic interpretations, but in this work, she virtually attacks the keyboard.

Here is the third movement of that concerto (from youtube), played by Daniel Blanch. It's like a combination of Bach-like counterpoint with flamenco:






So I'm interested in the impressions of other people of Surinach's music, particularly those who have heard more of his works than I...


----------



## Guest

Surinach's a lot of fun, I think.

I started out with the Louisville LPs, _Melorythmic Dramas, Symphonic Variations, Paeans and Dances of Heathen Iberia,_ and _Spells and Rhymes for Dancers._

Not a major composer by any means, but quite worth listening to, and full of very deft and unique touches you can only get if you listen to Surinach!

Tthe music on those LPs has made it onto CD. And I have a couple other CDs as well, _Symphonic Melismas, Double concerto for Flute, String Bass, and Chamber orchestra, Sinfonia Chica._ Not my favorite Surinach, that would be the Louisville disc, but still worth a spin or two on a Monday afternoon.

And there's another one, with _Doppio Concertino, Flamenco Cyclothymia,_ Concerto for String orchestra, and the piano quartet.

I had the piano concerto on LP, too, but didn't burn it. Probably didn't like it all that much. I'm thinking I want to get a copy, though, and give it another listen. After all, I've liked Surinach well enough to buy everything of his I've ever seen. I should revisit that concerto now. (And I never heard the string quartet. I want to now.)


----------

